# Comet caused the Great Flood!



## panta dokimazete (Nov 20, 2007)

more at ChristianSkepticism.org


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 20, 2007)

I heard something very similar to this on the radio not to long ago...


----------



## BJClark (Nov 20, 2007)

jdlongmire;



> All told, up to 80 percent of the world’s population may have perished, making it the single
> most lethal event in history.





> The Bible describes a deluge for 40 days and 40 nights that created a flood so great
> that Noah was stuck in his ark for two weeks until the water subsided.



I think they need to RE-READ Genesis..or maybe they should just READ it to begin with as opposed 
to assuming they know what it says...


----------

